# Your Top Three Favorite Architectural Styles?



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

What are your top three favorite styles?


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Such timid souls...

1) L'Ecole des Beaux Arts
2) Neo-Gothic
3) Art deco


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

1. Modernist (there's different types...like do we classify the International style under it?)
2. Art Deco
3. Neo-Gothic


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

1. Art Nouveau
2. Art Deco
3. ? Many. May be the old, real Gothic, may be the brand new "organic" style a'la Calatrava


----------



## Liz L (Oct 17, 2002)

My two favorites, in no particular order

GOTHIC - especially cathedral gothic. Some reasons why:

(From a couple of poems I'm working on)
_When the sun hits the stained glass:_
Glass tapestries, woven of fiery gems
by the sun kindled; light shouting back to light 
in blazing rainbows of exultant joy

_The splendor and joy that seem to come so naturally to Gothic_
Music transformed to stone; glad rhapsodies
Of praise, ideal geometry made solid;
Harmonious proportion giving stately
rhythm to the marching pillars, and 
guiding nimble vaults as they dance upward,
measure by measure.

The jubilant upward rush of towers and spires (Like skyscrapers, Gothic churches don't just sit on their sites, they RISE from them)...

Walking through the barely wide enough for one car, twistier than a snake's belly, medieval streets of York, my jaw hitting the pavement as I suddenly come face to face with the skyrocketing fireworks display of stone and glass that's York Minster...

Saint Patrick's, with her lacey spires, gables,and finials, nestled delicately among the office towers of Midtown Manhattan (As far as I know, only Gothic can make so vast a weight of stone look delicate)...

The throngs of saints and angels, heroes, demons and villians, in stone, glass, wood, and metal, telling their chapters of that history (with lively detours into local events, and, admittedly, a good helping of legend) which will end in God's final triumph.

Along with the grand epic, scenes from everyday life, in which even the humblest laborer might look up and see himself (or herself) as a part of the earthly and heavenly city of God. And, speaking of sculpture, we can't forget...

The gargoyles grinning, smirking, scowling, & making outrageous faces at you as they lurk and peer and pop out of unexpected corners WAY up there in the high reaches (you KNOW they're there, even if you can barely see them)...

I could go on and on...
(more on Art Deco later)


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Gothic, Baroque and Futurist.

Emporis has a list of definitions here, btw: http://www.emporis.com/en/ab/ds/sg/ra/bu/ca/ap/sy/


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

^Nice link.


----------



## Islander (Jul 29, 2004)

1. Art Deco
2. Postmodern
3. Gothic

When they come up with a decent name for the new "crystalline" style, I'll switch postmodern for it.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

modern
http://www.ahojky.net/images/China/bank of china-hong kong.jpg
crystalline
http://newconstruction.cc/Loft_Images/TenMuseumPark/TenMuseumPark1.jpg
art deco
http://www.modernsilver.com/Chrysler Building.jpg


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

These are my favourite styles.

1. Modernism
2. International
3. Art Deco


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Gothic
Organic
Deconstructivist

...among many others


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

Modern, the examples found in HKG and other cities around the world

Art-deco

International Style, ie. Sears Tower


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2003)

Gothic
Art nouveau (catalan art nouveau)
Art Déco


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

1. Ancient Egyptian.
2. Gothic.
3. Art Nouveau (Catalan Modernisme)
:wink2:


----------



## chenlu (Dec 16, 2003)

so many good styles.. so hard to choose.. 
deconstructivsm 
the new futuristic style that is developing in japan (I don't know what its called but it looks like nothing from before) 
and organic


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

Ultra Modern
Art Deco
Neo-Gothic


----------



## skunk (Mar 14, 2009)

Modernism in Catalonia, (Antoni Gaudí, Lluís Domènech i Montaner, Josep Puig i Cadafalch.....), Catalan modernism should not be defined as Art Nouveau, I agree there was one in the same period, and it is true that different elements have quite similar, but the architecture, the Catalan Modernist style is more alive, colorful, funny and more futuristic to Art Nouveau French, German or another part of the world. Completely different worth defined differently.


----------



## skunk (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

1. Art-Deco.
2. PoMo.
3. A tie between Neoclassic and Gothic.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

My Top Three: Gothic, Gothic Revival, and Baroque (and Georgian too!).

I'm on the wrong continent.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Modernism, Gothic Revival, and Georgian.


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

1. Art Deco - With special emphases on the Fascists architecture of Italy, Germany, and Spain
2. Neoclassical
3. Toss up between the various other Revival styles

I'm not including Roman and Greek architecture as they are the inspiration for the above.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

1. Siamese Ratanakoisin (Chakri Dynasty)

2. MiMO (Miami Mid-Century Modern)

3. Baroque


----------



## urbanjim (Feb 22, 2008)

1. Victorian High Gothic
2. Moorish
3. Art Deco


----------



## MikaGe (Apr 7, 2006)

1. Minimalism
2. Brutalism
3. Art Deco


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

..


----------



## hdt (Mar 31, 2009)

Art Deco????


----------



## LeCorbusier12 (Feb 2, 2009)

1. Modernism
2. Post-modernism 
3. Neo-classicism


----------



## Puertalian (Sep 30, 2005)

1. Brutalism
2. Technologic/Eco
3. Modernism


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Ramses said:


> Amsterdamse School (Dutch style)


What is that ?????
A phallus ?

My choice: 

1-French Neo-Classicism
2-Art-Deco
3-Art-Nouveau (Modern style)
4(or 3B, sorry, hard to choose)-Gothic


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

1. Art Nouveau/Jugend
2. Art Deco
3. National Romantic


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

1. Functionalism
2. Minimalism
3. Classicism


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

1) Romanesque
2) Gothic
3) Art Deco
4) Modernism

In terms of modern architecture I like sculptural architecture such as Calatrava.


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

1- Neoclassical
2- Gothic
3- Modernism


----------



## Andres28 (Mar 1, 2009)

1 - Art Deco

La Equitativa del Plata (1929), A. Virasoro, Buenos Aires










2 - Romanesque

Basilique Sainte-Marie-Madeleine de Vézelay (1120-1145), Burgogne









3 - Italian Renaissance

Facciata marmorea di la Basilica di Santa Maria Novella (1470), L. Alberti, Firenze


----------



## Shmack (Oct 17, 2007)

1. Soviet empire









2. Art deco









3. High-tech


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

I like all styles that are native to the desert. Most of the Persian styles, Ancient Egyptian, Modern African... Also, Orthodox styles!!! Novgorod-Pskov, Armenian, Ethiopian...


----------



## mvclarke (Jun 11, 2009)

for me: 
(1) Art Deco
(2) Neoclassic
(3) Gothic


----------



## NICKKK1995 (Jun 14, 2009)

well i like :

(1) Modernism with a splash of Neoclassic
http://www.venere.com/img/hotel/4/0/8/7/247804/image_hotel_exterior_frontview_1.jpg
(2) Eco Friendly.
http://www.designboom.com/tools/WPro/images/10v/dl1.jpg
AND FINALLYYY !!!!

(3) every building in Melbourne hahaha


----------



## TeslaCoil (Apr 27, 2009)

neo classic
gothic
post-modernism


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

1 beaux arts
2 I don´t know how is it in English, but I love ¨pintoresquismo¨, that Belle Epoque architecture easy to find in the french atlantic coast or in argentina´s one contructed between 1890 and 1920, there´s lots of this style in Germany and Belgium also.
3. rinascimento


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

1.- Baroque
2.- Renaissance
3.- High Tec/International


----------



## slawik1416 (Feb 5, 2010)

1. Modernist 
2. Neo-Gothic
3. Art Deco


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

I love so many styles ... Baroque, Georgian, Gothic, Art Nouveau, Art Deco, Mid-Century Modern ... can't come up with just three ... but I'll add to the list:

RATANAKOISIN










(The traditional style of Siamese architecture of the post-Ayutthaya period, 18th, 19th and early 20th Centuries).


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

Hard to narrow it down to a top 3 but some of my favorites are:
1) Beaux Arts
2) Art Deco
3) Gothic

but in no particular order....


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Georgian would be solid first place, and probably Art Deco for number two. I think International Style would come in third. PoMo would be about #457 on my list


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

Taller said:


> Georgian would be solid first place, and probably Art Deco for number two. I think International Style would come in third. *PoMo would be about #457 on my list*


:lol:


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

There is an excellent *ART DECO* thread here in SSC, under the Architecture sub-heading. Check it out!


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

1- Catalan modernism
2- Art deco
3- Imperial fascist buildings.


----------

